# Documentário BBC sobre o sobreiro do Alentejo



## belem (23 Abr 2009 às 03:32)

http://www.archive.org/details/Pedalofilo-BBCCork256

Adicionando o facto de terem sido avistados 2 linces-ibéricos na região!


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 11:18)

Não sei se conheces este também:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2552497150607470128


----------



## belem (24 Abr 2009 às 00:41)

Vou ver esse mais tarde.
Obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2009 às 13:32)

belem disse:


> http://www.archive.org/details/Pedalofilo-BBCCork256
> 
> Adicionando o facto de terem sido avistados 2 linces-ibéricos na região!




Finalmente tive tempo para ver este documentário

Gostei bastante de ver no Nosso Montado Alentejano tão bem documentado pela BBC


----------

